# Looking for a small steam engine



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

I want a small steamer I can run around with short freights (2 or 3 cars) but also one that looks good so I can keep it out on the engine track. I dont have a specific era in mind, but nothing much older than the mid 20s. As for engine size, anything from a 0-6-0 saddle tank to a 2-8-0 Constellation would work. Also no specific roadnames, but I would like to avoid Santa Fe, NYC, Southern, and...maybe UP, although I already have a couple UP steamers anyway. Any suggestions?


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Best bet in the newer models out now would be the Bachmann sound value 2-6-0, nice looking ,good running small steamer a best buy.
I have one I did a mild kitbash to and love it's sound. It also will Easily pulls 8-10 40ft cars.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

A Bachmann Spectrum consolidation is an excellent little locomotive. They are my favorite locomotives for my switching layout. number 184 in the front is a PFM brass consolidation. 189 in the rear is a Bachmann Spectrum. I got it when it first came out and was not a big fan of Bachmann but it ended up being an excellent running locomotive and can easily handle around 8 cars on a 2 percent grade. Mine is DC and I don't know if they are still available in DC any more. Here's a link for MB Klein. 
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=Bachmann+HO+2-8-0


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

0-8-0's were built in the 1920's.....Proto Heritage versions are very nice....


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is my Bachmann sound value 2-6-0 after a mild kitbash and relettering from the U.P livery it came in to A.T.S.F


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

Another good locomotive is a Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0 Consolidation. They often appear on ebay for between $160 and $200 for one with DCC and sound. Road names include B&O, C&O, Maine Central, Western Maryland, and some others I can't recall. Right now there is a Western Maryland with DCC and sound with bids at $130. I've owned two of them, and they are great runners.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Bachmann's regular DCC Onboard Consolidations aren't terrible, either, and they do come in road names other than the ones you don't want.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Try going to the William K Walthers website (www.walthers.com). They have a very robust search engine that will enable you to quickly find what is available (Walthers is the largest distributor in North America). The only major brand you will not find in their catalog is Athearn.

As far as what brand to buy, stay away from the toylike trainset brands (Tyco, Lifelike) and you should be fine. More money gets you better details and somewhat better performace. Also, painted, undecorated models (no road name) are often available.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Best bet in the newer models out now would be the Bachmann sound value 2-6-0, nice looking ,good running small steamer a best buy.
> I have one I did a mild kitbash to and love it's sound. It also will Easily pulls 8-10 40ft cars.


Another vote for this!! ^ ^ ^
My 2-6-0 is a B & M #1360, used with a Digitrax Zephyr Starter.....after a minor re-working of the front ("floating") truck this little unit runs really well!! Not much rolling stock in my yard yet, but I just got (re) started a month ago and building from "ground zero", on a limited budget...!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

How about the Poter 0 6 0 Saddle tank from Bachman? Good compact design, ideal for switching. Last one was built in 1950. Various road names.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Oct 8, 2013)

Take a look at BLI's 2-8-0 Consolidations. I have one of the earlier run in Pennsy, and they're gorgeous with one of the better facroty-installed sound systems I've seen/heard.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Dwight Ennis said:


> Take a look at BLI's 2-8-0 Consolidations. I have one of the earlier run in Pennsy, and they're gorgeous with one of the better facroty-installed sound systems I've seen/heard.


I love the look of the Rio Grande model, but I dont know if I can justify spending $500 on an engine, more so after the battle witht he wife to buy a $900 guitar amp.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Oct 8, 2013)

Shadowplayer said:


> I love the look of the Rio Grande model, but I dont know if I can justify spending $500 on an engine, more so after the battle witht he wife to buy a $900 guitar amp.


So don't tell her. LOL!!


----------



## Bucket list (Jun 21, 2014)

Friend of mine who worked at Charles Ro said he was going to open a hotel across the street for those of us that would get caught spending too much on trains&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Might make that a Porter 0-6-0 saddle tank from Bachman.


----------



## Bucket list (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice job. Do you consider any diamond tread for the running boards and pilot?


----------



## greenwizard88 (Dec 5, 2014)

I third (fourth? fifth?) the Bachmann consolidation, although if you have the cash for it, the BLI one looks pretttty sweet!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

This guy has three road names listed and zero bids on all
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-SCALE-MO...936826?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3aa081617a


----------

